# FS: pleco caves x 3



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco caves - 3 semi-circle opening - *$6 each or $15 for all three*

Caves with rectangular opening all sold.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

... or trade tank for discus


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added light (no bulbs) and angelfish to tank set up. also added lights for sale.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Joe, PMed for the lights.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... added... bumped


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

72" x 18" x 21"


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated - thanks - bump!


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

how much for for the 90 and 125 interested for larger set for two juvenile red ear sliders


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated! Tanks all sold - keeping my last one


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump... added pleco caves $6 each (from Canadian Aquatics)


----------



## Mega (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> bump bump bump... added pleco caves $6 each (from Canadian Aquatics)


what kind of caves? pic would be nice...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will try to get photos soon of the caves - they are the clay types from Canadian Aquatics. I have both the ones with the curved tops (1/2 moon opening) and ones with the rectangular opening.



Mega said:


> what kind of caves? pic would be nice...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

heaters picked up - updated


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... added hydro sponges... a lot more stuff to come now that I only have one tank... will find time to sift through and list... will also give away free stuff if you buy something...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump - sorry for the late replies - was out of the country on vacation - replied back!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump... still have two hydro sponge v left (never used, in box) and many pleco caves


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

a few more pleco caves left


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

10 caves left - 4 with rectangular openings and 6 with semi-circle openings.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I will take the hydro sponges, Thank you


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sponges gone - will add more stuff soon but pleco caves available still


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

some more pleco caves still available


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Have any pictures of these caves?


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Pictures would be nice


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

are these the pleco caves u have for sale?
if so, which types are u selling?

http://www.plecocaves.com/Caves.htm


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump... still available


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

More sold... 6 left


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

3 left ... bump


----------

